# gh question



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Can some one please look at this for me?
500mg a test a week
4iu of gh aday 2iu in morning and some time in after noon.
I read that your not suppose to take it before bed because that will fuck with my natural pulse causing a faster pituitary shut down.

But I cant have carbs 90/60 min before or after I take the gh right? Because insulin and gh are on a negative feedback loop. Meaning when one is high because it makes the other low.


----------



## Bigmills (Jun 25, 2017)

psych said:


> Can some one please look at this for me?
> 500mg a test a week
> 4iu of gh aday 2iu in morning and some time in after noon.
> I read that your not suppose to take it before bed because that will fuck with my natural pulse causing a faster pituitary shut down.
> ...


When you take your second dose of GH just wait 20 to 30 minutes before you eat carbohydrates. So if it's in between your third and fourth meal you shouldn't have any food in your stomach anyway..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've always done it right before bed, unless I was doing 10-30iu/ed...If it was only 4-5iu/ed then I would do it right before bed. Never try to over-complicate shit, just adds headaches.


----------



## Bigmills (Jun 25, 2017)

K1 said:


> I've always done it right before bed, unless I was doing 10-30iu/ed...If it was only 4-5iu/ed then I would do it right before bed. Never try to over-complicate shit, just adds headaches.


Very true because regardless your natural production is going to shut down anyway..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 25, 2017)

The carb part I have no clue...Never got past the eat whatever the fuck I want and just take more gh stage


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, I'm certainly not an expert on HGH protocol but, I truly believe that people tend to overthink the process.  My experience has been in the Testing of various HGH Products available on this and other boards.  I think that the dosage of HGH is infinitively more important than timing.  I'd be happy to expand if anyone is interested.  My recommendation is, "JUST DO IT".  Or to use a Board Name of my good friend, "Get It In Ya".


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

I was reading a thing about in one of med books that taking it at night is to cover the natural gh pulse.  And that for kids with dwarfism on pubmed that doing morning and afternoon still allowed for their pituitary to squirt what little it did at night. But medical reasons often are not as effective as PED independent research...hence why sites like this exist.

Thanks for chiming in Bigmills! Welcome to anasci, post often bro.

K1 i cant afford that line of thinking LOL! Its my first time busting my gh cherry.  Cause I know everytime I took mk677 I would BLOAT LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER AND strong. IGFLR3 same, no bloat though and sleepy. But now Its ok cause I got my cpap and bloating doesnt make me lose sleep anymore. And if I need i have diuretics which help. Cause I know gh and aldosterone are positive feed back together. But I cleaned up my diet nice after nationals.  POWERLIFTER WITH ABS!!! 

Like all compounds I just want to start low and then adjust. Easier to go up than down.


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Well, I'm certainly not an expert on HGH protocol but, I truly believe that people tend to overthink the process.  My experience has been in the Testing of various HGH Products available on this and other boards.  I think that the dosage of HGH is infinitively more important than timing.  I'd be happy to expand if anyone is interested.  My recommendation is, "JUST DO IT".  Or to use a Board Name of my good friend, "Get It In Ya".


I agree 100% Just want to look before i jump. "A man with a plan is always second to a man with experience "  Thanks guys


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 25, 2017)

psych said:


> I agree 100% Just want to look before i jump. "A man with a plan is always second to a man with experience "  Thanks guys



These are the kind of questions I like.  There may be no correct answer.  How we benefit is by hearing everyone's views.  Then we base our protocols on how we want to proceed.  After which, we can post on our experiences.  Thanks for the question, psych!  You will never see me post about diets, contest prep, or any other subject that I cannot speak on firsthand.  My first love is Powerlifting!  I take it that you are a competitive Powerlifter?


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> These are the kind of questions I like.  There may be no correct answer.  How we benefit is by hearing everyone's views.  Then we base our protocols on how we want to proceed.  After which, we can post on our experiences.  Thanks for the question, psych!  You will never see me post about diets, contest prep, or any other subject that I cannot speak on firsthand.  My first love is Powerlifting!  I take it that you are a competitive Powerlifter?



best total single ply before my accident(ask the other mods) 2050 single ply


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Well, I'm certainly not an expert on HGH protocol but, I truly believe that people tend to overthink the process.  My experience has been in the Testing of various HGH Products available on this and other boards.  I think that the dosage of HGH is infinitively more important than timing.  I'd be happy to expand if anyone is interested.  My recommendation is, "JUST DO IT".  Or to use a Board Name of my good friend, "Get It In Ya".



I think many of us would be interested in your thoughts on dosage vs timing. You have been one of the human body testers


----------



## squatster (Jun 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Well, I'm certainly not an expert on HGH protocol but, I truly believe that people tend to overthink the process.  My experience has been in the Testing of various HGH Products available on this and other boards.  I think that the dosage of HGH is infinitively more important than timing.  I'd be happy to expand if anyone is interested.  My recommendation is, "JUST DO IT".  Or to use a Board Name of my good friend, "Get It In Ya".



we  could  use your veiw on this. I am also starting the gh this month from a trusted (I hope) supplier from our sister board


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> These are the kind of questions I like.  There may be no correct answer.  How we benefit is by hearing everyone's views.  Then we base our protocols on how we want to proceed.  After which, we can post on our experiences.  Thanks for the question, psych!  You will never see me post about diets, contest prep, or any other subject that I cannot speak on firsthand.  My first love is Powerlifting!  I take it that you are a competitive Powerlifter?



meme Sunday


----------



## aon1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't know if this helps any but my experience with it so far I've ran two ways with the latest batch of better hgh. If I can take three shots in a given day I mix 15iu of slin with 7.5 units of water( a unit is 10ius) this gives 9 units of liquid I mix with my 8iu growth so I basically do 3 ius 3 times a day (4 ish hours apart)it's just a hair less than 3 ius plus slin , with this ive noticed leaning out easier and fullness so far, and no sides other than very little hands swelling and leg aches like.growing pains but mild.On the other hand if I don't have time to do 3 shots I mix 10ius slin with 7 units of water and the 8iu growth this gives me two 4 iu shots when I have to do it this way I feel the carpel tunnel, swelling in hands pretty bad and legs ache all night, not severe but enough to make it hard to fall asleep. My first shot is always fasted when I wake and I get breakfast about 20 min later the others are usually an hour before or after a meal .


----------

